# needing manual



## HandyMac (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking for a manual for a Toro sprinkler controller - model # GK212-04-OD, serial # c118344. I have done a long internet search but as usual that has led to frustration. My wife said, "did you contact them"? My answer was yes - I responded, "I am going to ask the guys on my DIY site - they will know". Now I am counting on you :laughing: . If anyone has a manual or knows where I can purchase one pls let me know.

Thanks to you all in advance

HandyMac


----------



## swade (May 8, 2008)

The GK212 is the model, the 04 is the number of stations you may have more...its expandable, and the od means outdoor

Just in case you were wondering..

Anyway, to your request here ya go http://www.turfcare.ca/pdf/irrigation/GK212_Owner's%20Manual_GB.pdf


----------



## HandyMac (Jun 9, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Thank you Swade for the link and the very quick response.

HandyMac
www.handymacimprovements.com


----------

